# Legal stuff/ authorities for selling coffee online



## billy

I am currently speaking to suppliers who can provide private-label coffee for me which I am going to sell on my website. Before making any decisions I'm seeking advice on the various authorities I may need to contact, etc. before selling the coffee online. I myself will not be roasting or even packaging the coffee. Can anyone shed some light on what will be required?

Thanks,

Billy


----------



## radish

Have you contacted your local Business Gateway (http://www.business.scotland.gov.uk)? They should be able to point you in the right direction and, if your lucky, one of their advisors may have some relevant experience?


----------



## billy

Thanks! have contacted their general contact email. I couldn't find any information on their website. Now just the wait to hear back from them.


----------

